# Silkscreen white onto black garment



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am most probably postingg this in the wrong section so any moderator please feel free to redirect it to the right page thank you.

So heres my question, i got a quote for a design i had in mind for a hoodie. i shopped around and got a reasonable quote. I want to print white onto a black garment so i asked what type of printing they would be using, they told me they use silkscreen printing with two layers ink, they said it will 'enhance the look of the logo'. i dont know much about thee types of printing so my question is, do you think this will comee out nice, and how long does this type of printing last before it starts to fade or crack etc.

thank you.


----------



## iwhdesigns (May 29, 2010)

yes it will come out nice with that double coat of ink on the dark garment. otherwise it would look faded, and if the ink is cured it will last. sorry i dont no how long exactly but it should last as long as a regular silkscreened t shirt.
4816B758-D203-9FDA-3BD4-592D361F75DA
1.03.01


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Instead of looking for the best price I would look at the quality of print on black. Ask to see some of their work. Printing on black takes some know how, IMHO. You will definetly need two hits. If cured properly it will last.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks, what are some questions i should ask? and what do you meen when you say cured(is it sort of like the way it is dried, or the way its put on..) thanks agai


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh and what does IMHO stand for haha


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

IMHO = In My Humble Opinion


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok thanks so again, what are the questions that i should be asking the supplier? i asked if the quality is good, of course the supplier wont say no but what he said was that as long as they are washed inside out they will last longer.


----------



## 1leonchen (May 10, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtLvG0X3_JU&feature=related[/media]

only thing i do extra is a extra coat of emulsion on the shirt side of the screen. i have heard that capillary film makes a thicker stencil. never tried it though


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Leon, printing on black has been a problem since I started. Your video was very helpful. Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What he is calling a "fill stroke" is a flood stroke. I've never heard the term "fill stroke" before. The one stroke technique is pretty basic and it works (with the right ink and mesh count) if white is your only or last color. But there are times you will still need to flash.


----------

